# MTB-Verleih auf Elba



## Cigarman (1. Juni 2005)

Wir verbringen heuer unseren Famileinurlaub auf Elba - da ist im Auto keine Platz mehr für das Bike.  
Kann man sich auf Elba ein brauchbares MTB tageweise leihen?  
Wenn ja - her mit den Adressen und Links.  

THX CM


----------



## Cigarman (7. Juni 2005)

WO war er denn doch gleich - der super Bike-Verleih??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (31. Dezember 2012)

puuust.. thread entstaubt..

ich überlege 2013 anfang oktober ein paar tage auf elba zu verbringen und möchte dort ein mtb leihen. weiß jemand anbieter? kann auch gerne in verbindung mit einer geführten tour sein.
ich kann leider kein italienisch, deswegen gestaltet sich die recherche im netz etwas schwierig 

bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## Lapidal (10. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar jetzt ne weile her mit der Frage aber ich empfehle Campingplatz in Lacona http://www.vsmaria.it/  Dort gibt es Cannondale Bikes zum Verleih und der Besitzer (Michaele) macht gute Touren (Touren sind Kostenlos ). 

Und viel Spaß ist ne tolle Insel zum Biken....


----------



## arise (12. Mai 2013)

capoliveri ! dort gibts en anständigen mtb verleih direkt am kreisverkehr und en passenden mtb-park für touren,xc,am en...strände inklusive


----------



## laterra (12. Mai 2013)

Ach super, da tut sich noch was! Vielen Dank für die Tips!


----------



## Lapidal (14. Mai 2013)

Capolliveri, ja stimmt einer am Kreisverkehr (Ich glaub FocusFahrräder) und am Ortseingang gibt es noch einen (Merida Räder). Der MTB Park bzw. gut ausgeschilderte Fahrrad routen am Capoleveri sind alle zu empfehlen. http://www.capoliveribikepark.it/


----------

